
JetBrains Intelli-J Rust Changelog #89 - philonoist
https://intellij-rust.github.io/2018/12/25/changelog-89.html
======
DArcyDonald
jetbrains got really awesome and time saving tools.. i haven't used Intelli-J
but used other like resharper

